# Transfer Express Offers Easy Print Screen Printed Number Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

There’s no faster way to add numbers to team uniforms or spiritwear than with Easy Prints® Screen Printed Numbers offered by Transfer Express. With nine number styles available in all the most popular team colors, you can satisfy the needs of any team’s colors or preferences. 

With only a heat press for equipment, any shop can add numbers in four seconds, and you can adhere two-color numbers in one application. The number transfers have a built-in registration system to make accurate alignment easy. Simply line up the edges of the release paper for perfectly aligned numbers every time.

Numbers can be applied to 100% cotton, 100% polyester or cotton/polyester blends. Three styles are available that are specifically designed for heat-sensitive polyester and will stretch with apparel. These numbers are in stock and ready to ship same day when ordered before 3:00 Eastern.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

